# Cartoon Y/Z generation classifications



## GuapitoChico (Jun 4, 2018)

One thing that I've frequently observed around the internet is that millennials and Z often go tug-of-war over which cartoons/kids' stuff belong to which generation. Truth is, however, that there are many cartoons that both generations share, since the 2000s (most especially the post-9/11 pre-iPhone portion) is a shared period and no one generation can fully lay its hands over it.

There are three ways to classify a show according to age demographic: Preschool TV (3-5), Main kids' TV (6-11), and Adolescent TV (12-18). I'll be focusing on main kids' TV, since that seems to be the object of interest. Of course, this is highly arbitrary and everyone has unique experiences, but these are divisions that are generally used. There are reruns, too, but those won't be considered at least for this chart.

Before that, here's a table to show you the birth years of those who would've been 6-11 at a each year of media. It is calibrated to PersonalityCafe's cutoffs (Y is 1977-1994, Z is 1995 onwards).


Year of kids' TVBirth years of main audiencePercentage per generation1993(1982-1987)(100%Y)1994(1983-1988)(100%Y)1995(1984-1989)(100%Y)1996(1985-1990)(100%Y)1997(1986-1991)(100%Y)1998(1987-1992)(100%Y)1999(1988-1993)(100%Y)2000(1989-1994)(100%Y)2001(1990-1995)(83.3%Y, 16.7%Z)2002(1991-1996)(66.7%Y, 33.3%Z)2003(1992-1997)(50%Y, 50%Z)2004(1993-1998)(33.3%Y, 66.7%Z)2005(1994-1999)(16.7%Y, 83.3%Z)2006(1995-2000)(100%Z)2007(1996-2001)(100%Z)2008(1997-2002)(100%Z)2009(1998-2003)(100%Z)2010(1999-2004)(100%Z)2011(2000-2005)(100%Z)2012(2001-2006)(100%Z)2013(2002-2007)(100%Z)2014(2003-2008)(100%Z)2015(2004-2009)(100%Z)

With that, we can now make a table for the cartoons. This is based off their entire duration, midpoint of their original run, audience (6-11), and arbitrary generational classification. Yes, I am emphasizing the word arbitrary since the graph is only a rough guide, but not set in stone since everyone has their own unique experiences (preschoolers can watch main kids' TV already, adolescents can still watch such cartoons fondly).

*Why the midpoint?*
People can age into or out of the main age block for kids cartoons during the run of the show. We must consider the audiences of earlier seasons and later seasons. The midpoint can account for this as it will "average" out the audiences of both halves of the original run.

*What is the full audience? How is it determined?*
These pertain to the birth years of people who would've been part of the main audience (6-11) at some point in the original run of the show.

*What does each classification mean?*
- Pure Y: Full audience is all Y
- More Y by a landslide: Midpoint is at a 100%% Y year, but full audience includes some Z
- More Y by a longshot: Midpoint is 2000-2001
- Significantly more Y: Midpoint is at 2001
- More Y: Midpoint is at 2001-2002
- Slightly more Y: Midpoint is at 2002
- Cusp, leaning Y: Midpoint is at 2002-2003
- Cusp: Midpoint is at 2003
- Cusp, leaning Z: Midpoint is at 2003-2004
- Slightly more Z: Midpoint is at 2004
- More Z: Midpoint is at 2004-2005
- Significantly more Z: Midpoint is at 2005
- More Z by a longshot: Midpoint is at 2006
- More Z by a landslide: Midpoint is at a 100%% Z year, but full audience includes some Y
- Pure Z: Full audience is all Z

*How do you have the time to make this chart?*
I was at the airport waiting for a flight when I did this stuff.

Without further ado, here is the chart:









Feel free to agree or disagree. I'd love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

Damn how long did this take you? You waited for a flight for THAT long lol!? But really, this is pretty interesting and thorough. I was born in 1994, Y/Z cusp. My sister was born in 1997, Gen Z. We watched all of the same shows (easier than fighting over the TV). I would say that I watched more of the shows that are in your "more Z than not" range than the ones that lean more Y (although we watched a lot of those too) but this is mostly due to me just being at the very tail end of Y. It looks pretty accurate to me. Also I love that you split Spongebob between the classic seasons and the later seasons. I've definitely noticed that Gen Y kids I know (including myself) tend to say they only like the first 3 seasons of Spongebob. Overall this is pretty cool and I would agree with the majority of it.


----------



## Millenium_01 (Mar 5, 2018)

I think you meant "1998" instead of "2998" in your chart XD

Anyway, which column in the birthyear range? The audience?? (well, I guess that would make sense, now wouldn't it? XD) 

If you personally boiled your chart down to Gen Y, Gen Y/Z and Gen Z how would you categorize it? 

(Ex/ Gen Y: from year "x" to "x"
Gen Y/Z: from year "y" to "y" 
Gen Z: from year "z" to "z" 

And did you go through the American class system? I think using graduation classes tends to be more helpful in figuring out similarities between birthyears...


----------



## GuapitoChico (Jun 4, 2018)

Millenium_01 said:


> I think you meant "1998" instead of "2998" in your chart XD
> 
> Anyway, which column in the birthyear range? The audience?? (well, I guess that would make sense, now wouldn't it? XD)
> 
> ...


Well, the chart isn't meant to describe people from particular birthyears or define generations based on their media; it's the other way around. It's meant to classify media based on the main audience of the times. Haha.

Two typos identified for Johnny Bravo and Ed Edd n Eddy season 1-3 lol. Will fix that soon.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

My earliest memories date back to 2001, I remember 9/11. I was disappointed about not being able to watch a new airplane movie. Which certainly means that I was already playing Flight Simulator for Windows 95 at that point.


----------



## Millenium_01 (Mar 5, 2018)

GuapitoChico said:


> Well, the chart isn't meant to describe people from particular birthyears or define generations based on their media; it's the other way around. It's meant to classify media based on the main audience of the times. Haha.
> 
> Two typos identified for Johnny Bravo and Ed Edd n Eddy season 1-3 lol. Will fix that soon.


Okay I see now


----------



## GuapitoChico (Jun 4, 2018)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> My earliest memories date back to 2001, I remember 9/11. I was disappointed about not being able to watch a new airplane movie. Which certainly means that I was already playing Flight Simulator for Windows 95 at that point.


Oh my God, Flight Simulator <3


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

GuapitoChico said:


> Oh my God, Flight Simulator <3


It was late in my career with that game that I realized it had AI airplanes in two airports as well as a "Land Me" button where the Cessena could land itself. The latter goes really well with removing all fuel from the plane. It was exciting to watch the plane attempt to land without a spinning propeller and somehow still managing well.


----------



## hungryguy (Aug 1, 2018)

I'm Gen Y and I recognize all the Gen Y cartoons and none of the Gen Z cartoons. So good job.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## q543frodomar (May 15, 2018)

The 1995-2009 definition is inaccurate honestly.

The spans of 2000-2017, 1999-2015, and 1997-2012 seem accurate.


----------



## Willtip98 (Jul 11, 2019)

q543frodomar said:


> The 1995-2009 definition is inaccurate honestly.
> 
> The spans of 2000-2017, 1999-2015, and 1997-2012 seem accurate.


The former 2 make more sense to me.


----------



## q543frodomar (May 15, 2018)

Willtip98 said:


> The former 2 make more sense to me.


What would be the spans of those Gen Z definitions (early, core, late)?


----------



## Willtip98 (Jul 11, 2019)

q543frodomar said:


> What would be the spans of those Gen Z definitions (early, core, late)?


If we're going by 2000-2017:
Early- 2000-2004 
Core- 2005-2009
Late- 2010-2017 

If we're going by 1999-2015:
Early- 1999-2002
Core- 2003-2008
Late- 2009-2015

It's really too hard to determine what years fall into each span at the moment since a lot of them aren't adults yet.


----------



## q543frodomar (May 15, 2018)

Willtip98 said:


> If we're going by 2000-2017:
> Early- 2000-2004
> Core- 2005-2009
> Late- 2010-2017
> ...


Who do you think is the last with Y traits?


----------



## Anunnaki Spirit (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Willtip98 (Jul 11, 2019)

q543frodomar said:


> Who do you think is the last with Y traits?


I'd say 2001 babies. They were the last to be born before 9/11 (Early/mid '01 babies, to be exact), entered elementary school before the launch of the iPhone, had their childhood peak in the 2000s (8th birthday in 2009), and graduated high school in the 2010s (C/O 2019).


----------



## Cocoa Puff (May 27, 2019)

Willtip98 said:


> I'd say 2001 babies. They were the last to be born before 9/11 (Early/mid '01 babies, to be exact), entered elementary school before the launch of the iPhone, had their childhood peak in the 2000s (8th birthday in 2009), and graduated high school in the 2010s (C/O 2019).


You think that age 8 is the ultimate peak of one's childhood? I thought that 2002 borns were the last to have their childhoods peak or at least have half of their childhoods peak in the 2000s. Anyways, I don't really think that being born right before 9/11 in itself should be considered a Y trait and being born after it as a pure Z trait, but that's just me. I am also guessing that you think that being in the early part of Z is not a guarantee of Y traits, and it is possible to be a pure early Z'er? I think that anyone in the early part of Z could inherit Y traits. For me, though, I think the VERY last to have any Y traits, and this is a STRETCH, were born in 2004 or maybe 2005, going by the 2000-2017 definition. I personally think the ultimate Gen Z'er was born in the late '00s, around the 2007-2009 time period.

Another thing that I would add about the pre-9/11 and post-9/11 group (early/mid '01 babies vs late '01 babies), Class of 2019 and 2020 is a mix of both, with 2019 being predominantly pre-9/11 babies and 2020 predominantly post-9/11 babies. Class of 2018 is the last true pre-9/11 born group. And sure, Class of 2021 could have had a few people born in 2001 if they got held back, but generally are the first true post-9/11 born group.


----------



## Cocoa Puff (May 27, 2019)

I have a nine definitions for Gen X, Gen Y and Gen Z, some will have the Boomer/X Cusp, X/Y Cusp, Y/Z Cusp, Z/Alpha Cusp, or graduation classes. We already know that 1946-1964 is the standard definition of Baby Boomers.

*Def. #1*

Gen X = 1965-1979

Early X = 1965-1969 (Boomer Traits)

Core X = 1970-1974 (Almost or fully 100% X)

Late X = 1975-1979 (Y Traits)


Gen Y = 1980-1999

Early Y = 1980-1984 (X Traits)

Core Y = 1985-1994 (Almost or fully 100% Y)

Late Y = 1995-1999 (Z Traits)


Gen Z = 2000-2019

Early Z = 2000-2004 (Y Traits)

Core Z = 2005-2014 (Almost or fully 100% Z)

Late Z = 2015-2019 (Alpha Traits)


*Def. #2*

Boomer/X Cusp = 1961-1964 (Overall leaning Boomer)

Core Gen X = 1965-1976 

X/Y Cusp = 1977-1981

Core Gen Y = 1982-1994

Y/Z Cusp = 1995-2000

Core Gen Z = 2001-2008

Z/Alpha = 2009-2015


*Def. #3 (This website's definition)*

Gen X = 1965-1976 

Early X = 1965-1968 (Boomer Traits)

Core X = 1969-1972 (Almost or fully 100% X)

Late X = 1973-1976 (Y Traits)


Gen Y = 1977-1994

Early Y = 1977-1982 (X Traits)

Core Y = 1983-1988 (1985-1986, or mid 80s babies are the epicenter of Millennials)

Late Y = 1989-1994 (Z Traits)

Gen Z = 1995-2012? (There is no endpoint so I am using 2012 for now)\

Early Z = 1995-2000 (Y Traits)

Core Z = 2001-2006 (2003 and 2004 babies, or early/mid 2000s babies are the epicenter)

Late Z = 2007-2012 (Alpha Traits)


*Def. #4*

Gen X = 1963-1979

Boomer/X Cusp = 1961-1964 (1961 and 1962 lean Boomer, 1963 and 1964 lean X)

Early X = 1965-1967 (Boomer Traits)

Core X = 1968-1973 (Completely Gen X)

Late X = 1974-1976 (Y Traits)

X/Y Cusp = 1977-1981 (1977-1979 leaning X, 1980 and 1981 leaning Y)


Millennials = 1982-1996

Early Millennial = 1982-1985 (X Traits)

Core Millennial = 1986-1992 (Completely Millennial)

Late Millennial = 1993-1996 (Z Traits)

Gen Y/Z Cusp = 1997-2000 (1997 and 1998 lean Y, 1999 and 2000 lean Z)

Gen Z = 2001-2014

Early Z = 2001-2004 (Y Traits)

Core Z = 2005-2010 (Completely Z)

Late Z = 2011-2014 (Alpha Traits)

Z/Alpha Cusp = 2015-2018 (2015 and 2016 lean Z, 2017 and 2018 lean Alpha)


*Def. #5*

Gen Jones, a.ka., Boomer/X Cusp leaning X = 1965-1968 (late 1964-mid 1968)

True Cusps, slightly leaning X = 1965-1966 (late 1964-mid 1966)

Baby Cusps, heavily leaning X = 1967-1968 (late 1966-mid 1968)

Pure X = 1969-1976 (late 1968-mid 1976)

Pure Early X (90-100% X Traits, Not Core but not cuspy, either. Boomer Traits die) = 1969-1970 (late 1968-mid 1970)

Core X (1000% X Traits) = 1971-1974 (late 1970-mid 1974)

Epicenter X (Infinity percent X Traits = 1972-1973 (late 1971-mid 1973)

Pure Late X (90-100% X Traits, Not Core but not cusp, either. Millennial Traits born) = 1975-1976 (late 1974-mid 1976)

Xennials, a.ka., X/Y Cusp leaning X = 1977-1980 (late 1976-mid 1980)

Baby Cusps, heavily leaning X = 1977-1978 (late 1976-mid 1978)

True Cusps, slightly leaning X = 1979-1980 (late 1978-mid 1980)

Xennials, a.ka., X/Y Cusp leaning Y = 1981-1984 (late 1980-mid 1984)

True Cusps, slightly leaning Y = 1981-1982 (late 1980-mid 1982)

Baby Cusps, heavily leaning Y = 1983-1984 (late 1982-mid 1984)

Pure Y = 1985-1992 (late 1984-mid 1992)

Pure Early Y (90-100% Y Traits, Not Core but not cuspy, either. X Traits die) = 1985-1986 (late 1984-mid 1986)

Core Y (1000% Y Traits) = 1987-1990 (late 1986-mid 1990)

Epicenter Y (Infinity percent Y Traits = 1988-1989 (late 1987-mid 1989)

Pure Late Y (90-100% Y Traits, Not Core but not cusp, either. Z Traits born) = 1991-1992 (late 1990-mid 1992)

Zillennials, a.ka., Y/Z Cusp leaning Y = 1993-1996 (late 1992-mid 1996)

Baby Cusps, heavily leaning Y = 1993-1994 (late 1992-mid 1994)

True Cusps, slightly leaning Y = 1995-1996 (late 1994-mid 1996)

Zillennials, a.ka., Y/Z Cusp leaning Z = 1997-2000 (late 1996-mid 2000)

True Cusps, slightly leaning Z = 1997-1998 (late 1996-mid 1998)

Baby Cusps, heavily leaning Z = 1999-2000 (late 1998-mid 2000)

Pure Z = 2001-2008 (late 2000-mid 2008)

Pure Early Z (90-100% Z Traits, Not Core but not cuspy, either. Millennial Traits die) = 2001-2002 (late 2000-mid 2002)

Core Z (1000% Z Traits) = 2003-2006 (late 2002-mid 2006)

Epicenter Z (Infinity percent Z Traits = 2004-2005 (late 2003-mid 2005)

Pure Late Z (90-100% Z Traits, Not Core but not cusp, either. Alpha Traits born) = 2007-2008 (late 2006-mid 2008)

Zalphas, a.ka., Z/Alpha Cusp leaning Z = 2009-2012 (late 2008-mid 2012)

Baby Cusps, heavily leaning Z = 2009-2010 (late 2008-mid 2010)

True Cusps, slightly leaning Z = 2011-2012 (late 2010-mid 2012)


*Def. #6*

Gen X = 1964-1980

Early Gen X = 1964-1968

Core Gen X = 1969-1975

Late Gen X = 1976-1980

Millennials = 1981-1998

Early Millennials = 1981-1986

Core Millennials = 1987-1992

Late Millennials = 1993-1998

Gen Z = 1999-2010

Early Gen Z = 1999-2002

Core Gen Z = 2003-2006

Late Gen Z = 2007-2010


*Def. #7*

Boomer/X Cusp = 1959-1965 (late 1958-mid 1965, a.k.a. Classes of 1977-1983) 60s/70s kid hybrids

Pure Early X (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Boomer influence or is just probably 100% X) = 1966-1968 (late 1965-mid 1968, a.k.a. Classes of 1984-1986) Pure 70s kids

Core X (Absolutely Gen X) = 1969-1973 (late 1968-mid 1973, a.k.a. Classes of 1987-1991) Mostly 70s kids

Pure Late X (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Millennial influence or is just probably 100% X) = 1974-1976 (late 1973-mid 1976, a.k.a. Classes of 1992-1994) Early-ish 80s kids

Gen X/Y Cusp = 1977-1983 (late 1976-mid 1983, a.k.a. Classes of 1995-2001) Mostly 80s kids

Pure Early Y (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen X influence or is just probably 100% Y) = 1984-1986 (late 1983-mid 1986, a.k.a. Classes of 2002-2004) Early-ish 90s kids

Core Y (Absolutely Gen Y) = 1987-1991 (late 1986-mid 1991, a.k.a. Classes of 2005-2009) Mid-late 90s kids

Pure Late Y (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen Z influence or is just probably 100% Y) = 1992-1994 (late 1991-mid 1994, a.k.a. Classes of 2010-2012) Mostly 00s kids

Gen Y/Z Cusp = 1995-2001 (late 1994-mid 2001, a.k.a. Classes of 2013-2019, the classes of the twenty-teens) 00s kids

Pure Early Z (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Millennial influence or is just probably 100% Z) = 2002-2004 (late 2001-mid 2004, a.k.a. Classes of 2020-2022) Mostly 10s kids

Core Z (Absolutely Gen Z) = 2005-2009 (late 2004-mid 2009, a.k.a. Classes of 2023-2027) Early-mid 10s kids

Pure Late Z (Not on the cusp, but might either have a few Gen Alpha influence or is just probably 100% Z) = 2010-2012 (late 2009-mid 2012, a.k.a. Classes of 2028-2030) Late-ish 10s kids

Gen Z/Alpha Cusp = 2013-2019 (late 2012-mid 2019, a.k.a. Classes of 2031-2037) 20s kids


*Def. #8
*
Generation Jones = 1958-1967

Generation X = 1968-1976

Generation Catalano = 1977-1985

Millennials = 1986-1994

Generation Katniss = 1995-2002

Homelanders = 2003-2011


*Def. #9 (The one I personally use)*

Boomers = 1946-1963 

Early Boomers = 1946-1951 (Silent-influenced)

Core Boomers = 1952-1957 (Completely devoid of Silent or Gen X influences)

Late Boomers = 1958-1963 (Gen X-influenced)

Generation X = 1964-1981

Early Gen X = 1964-1969 (Boomer-influenced)

Core Gen X = 1970-1975 (Completely devoid of Boomer or Millennial influences)

Late Gen X = 1976-1981 (Millennial-influenced)

Generation Y (Millennials) = 1982-1999

Early Millennials = 1982-1987 (Gen X-influenced)

Core Millennials = 1988-1993 (Completely devoid of Gen X or Gen Z influences)

Late Millennials = 1994-1999 (Gen Z-influenced)

Generation Z (Plurals)= 2000-2017

Early Gen Z = 2000-2005 (Millennial-influenced)

Core Gen Z = 2006-2011 (Completely devoid of Millennial or Alpha influences)

Late Gen Z = 2012-2017 (Alpha-influenced)

Summing up all of these definitions, the ultimate Boomer birth year is 1955, the ultimate Jones birth year is 1963, the ultimate Gen X birth year is 1971, the ultimate Xennial birth year is 1980, the ultimate Millennial birth year is 1989, the ultimate Zillennial birth year is 1998, the ultimate Gen Z birth year is 2006, and the ultimate Zalpha birth year is 2015.


----------



## Willtip98 (Jul 11, 2019)

Cocoa Puff said:


> I have a nine definitions for Gen X, Gen Y and Gen Z, some will have the Boomer/X Cusp, X/Y Cusp, Y/Z Cusp, Z/Alpha Cusp, or graduation classes. We already know that 1946-1964 is the standard definition of Baby Boomers.
> 
> *Def. #1*
> 
> ...


I'd go with #1, #6 or #9.


----------



## karlpalaka (Sep 11, 2019)

GuapitoChico said:


> One thing that I've frequently observed around the internet is that millennials and Z often go tug-of-war over which cartoons/kids' stuff belong to which generation. Truth is, however, that there are many cartoons that both generations share, since the 2000s (most especially the post-9/11 pre-iPhone portion) is a shared period and no one generation can fully lay its hands over it.
> 
> There are three ways to classify a show according to age demographic: Preschool TV (3-5), Main kids' TV (6-11), and Adolescent TV (12-18). I'll be focusing on main kids' TV, since that seems to be the object of interest. Of course, this is highly arbitrary and everyone has unique experiences, but these are divisions that are generally used. There are reruns, too, but those won't be considered at least for this chart.
> 
> ...


Preschool TV is meant for 2-4 year olds, and 5 should be main TV. Also, mid 2000s-late 2000s stuff is also Y.


----------



## karlpalaka (Sep 11, 2019)

q543frodomar said:


> The 1995-2009 definition is inaccurate honestly.
> 
> The spans of 2000-2017, 1999-2015, and 1997-2012 seem accurate.


First one, yes; second one only for those late 99 who graduated in 2018.


----------



## karlpalaka (Sep 11, 2019)

q543frodomar said:


> Who do you think is the last with Y traits?


The last with very few Y traits would be 2005 since they were born before internet use at home and cell phone usage hit 50% in the states. This is how I average the birth year groups.

1993-1999 (cusp on Y side)

2000-2005 (cusp on Z side)

1993: 93% Y, 7% Z

1994: 86% Y, 14% Z

1995: 79% Y, 21% Z

1996: 72% Y, 28% Z

1997: 65% Y, 35% Z

1998: 58% Y, 42% Z

1999: 50-50

2000: 42% Y, 58% Z

2001: 35% Y, 65% Z

2002: 28% Y, 72% Z

2003: 21% Y, 79% Z

2004: 14% Y, 86% Z

2005: 7% Y, 93% Z

1999 is the best cutoff, since they average at least 50% Y traits.


----------



## q543frodomar (May 15, 2018)

karlpalaka said:


> Preschool TV is meant for 2-4 year olds, and 5 should be main TV. Also, mid 2000s-late 2000s stuff is also Y.


Many say 6-11 is the target demographic for Cartoon Network and Nickelodeon.

Preschool shows are for 2-5.

Then again I did watch some shows on Cartoon Network at age 5, so......


----------



## karlpalaka (Sep 11, 2019)

q543frodomar said:


> Many say 6-11 is the target demographic for Cartoon Network and Nickelodeon.
> 
> Preschool shows are for 2-5.
> 
> Then again I did watch some shows on Cartoon Network at age 5, so......


I didnt really watch TV from mid 2003-mid 2006, cause we didnt have permanent cable until 2006. Our antenna kept stuggling to work, and we even had to move the TV to another side during my preschooler days. We just rented movies from BlockBuster during those days, and play videogames and offline computer games. Didnt even have internet at home or use it before the middle of my third grade year.


----------



## Willtip98 (Jul 11, 2019)

q543frodomar said:


> Many say 6-11 is the target demographic for Cartoon Network and Nickelodeon.
> 
> Preschool shows are for 2-5.
> 
> Then again I did watch some shows on Cartoon Network at age 5, so......


Also keep in mind, there are a few kids channels (Boomerang, Toon Disney/Disney XD, etc.) that air classic cartoons that older generations would've grown up with as well, such as Looney Tunes, Tom & Jerry, Wacky Races, Pink Panther, Scooby Doo and others.


----------



## karlpalaka (Sep 11, 2019)

Willtip98 said:


> Also keep in mind, there are a few kids channels (Boomerang, Toon Disney/Disney XD, etc.) that air classic cartoons that older generations would've grown up with as well, such as Looney Tunes, Tom & Jerry, Wacky Races, Pink Panther, Scooby Doo and others.


And Teen Nick still airs disney shows from the early-mid 2000s like Zoey 101 and Drake and Josh. Also, Nick at Night aires the 80s show Full House and the 90s show Friends. Shows like Friends, Boy meets world, and the Fresh Prince of Belair are the true 90s shows. There is this really fake show called Fresh off the Boat, which was airing since 2015, supposed to be set during the 90s, but it just lacks the 90s feeling, and feels so 2010s. Even Malcolm in the Middle, a show that aired from 2000 onwards seemed more 90s than Fresh off the Boat. As someone who remembered life in 1999-2005, when life was still pretty 90s feeling, Fresh off the Boat clearly felt futuristic compared to my experiences as a 2-8 year old during those years.


----------



## Rock and Roll Forever! (9 mo ago)

I enjoyed reading this, and I know that you worked really hard making this post, but I have to disagree with many things. First of all, the United States Library of Congress and the federal government of Canada have both cited Pew's definition of 1981-1996 as Millennials with 1997-2012 as Gen Z. However, I understand the misunderstanding because of the many outdated definitions. However, I would move the cusp range from 2003 to 2006. Nickelodean, Disney, and Cartoon Network were all still showing many of their 90s Millennial shows up into the mid 2000s. My sister who was born in 1999 knows who Hey Arnold, Johnny Bravo, Darkwing Duck, Gargoyles, Rocko's Modern Life, Kevin and Kal, Doug and many others because they still aired those shows all the way up to 2005 and 2006. The 2000s babies on the other hand don't know Johnny Bravo or the Amanda Show at all, which is a major red flag. 2005 is a cusper year that slightly leans Millennial while 2006 is the one that leans Gen Z. While the early Millennials born in the 80s don't care for the 2000s shows, the 90s Millennials absolutely claim Codename Kids Next Door and Billy and Mandy. The 2000s babies weren't even alive or were still in diapers when those shows peaked in the mid 2000s. I've seen 80s millennials such as the Nostalgia Critic who claim Avatar, and that show came out in 2005. Kids Next Door and Billy and Mandy are cusper shows that lean Gen Y. Fosters Home and Ben 10 (the original, not Omniverse or the one when he's a teenager) are Cusp, straight in the middle with some people born in 2000 who might remember them airing the first episodes for the first time ever. Many of the babies born in the mid 2000s and late 2000s don't know who Mac or Blu are from Fosters. Any show that came out in 2000-2005 are zillennial shows but lean Millennial while 2006-2008 is flat out when the beginning of Gen Z comes out with the first heavily Gen Z influenced shows such as Chowder, Phineas and Ferb, and Hannah Montana. The Powerhouse Era of Cartoon Network (1998-spring 2004) is flat out a Millennial era while the CN City era (summer 2004- spring 2006) is the Zillennial one. When asking what was their beginning years of watching Cartoon Network, the babies born in the early 2000s (2000-2003) state that they are 2006-2009. This means that the Yes! Era(summer 2006-spring 2007) and the Noods Era (2008-2010) are the early Gen Z eras while the Check It era of 2010-2015 is the core Gen Z Era. (This is the one that has Steven Universe and Uncle Grandpa). It's important to note that the networks were still showing 90s shows, such as Ren and Stimpy, the Xmen TV series, All That and Aagh Real Monsters all the way up to 2006. Nickelodean even had a 90s marathon in November of 2006, which was the last time 90s shows (besides Spongebob) were ever seen on the network. The real Gen Z'ers who have no millennial influence whatsover have no idea who Rocket Power or Doug is. The 1997-1999 people do know those shows, so this the proof that 2005 does not lean Gen Z.


----------

